

Democrats push to redeploy Obama’s voter database - waterlesscloud
http://www.washingtonpost.com/business/economy/democrats-push-to-redeploy-obamas-voter-database/2012/11/20/d14793a4-2e83-11e2-89d4-040c9330702a_story.html

======
waterlesscloud
An interesting point about the tangential consequences of the rise of Big Data
in campaigns:

\-------------------------------------

Chris Soghoian, an ACLU analyst and former FTC technologist, said voters
should worry that the interests of politicians and commercial data brokers
have aligned, making legal restrictions of data collection less likely.

“They’re going to be loath to regulate those companies if they are relying on
them to target voters,” he said.

